# Recent find August 66 3 speed Schwinn  Stingray



## vastingray (Mar 1, 2019)

Recent find August 66  3 speed has been hanging in the rafters  of an old garage survived a big fire


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 1, 2019)

You'll have to show us the "after" pix...looks like that will clean up!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 2, 2019)

Smokin deal


----------



## bentsprocket (Mar 4, 2019)

"ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT SOOTY STING-RAYS" Smokey Bear.


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 4, 2019)

bentsprocket said:


> "ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT SOOTY STING-RAYS" Smokey Bear.



Argh, let the "dad-jokes" commence....


----------

